#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Equalizer instellen

## john1968

Ik heb al gezocht in het forum en kan er niets over vinden. Wat is nu de beste manier om je mixer en equalizer in te stellen. Ik heb een test cd. Verder heb ik wat instellingen geprobeert maar wil gewoon er zeker van zijn dat het goed is.

----------


## lifesound

beste manier = luisteren

----------


## john1968

Ja dat snap ik. Maar daarmee stel je je equalizer toch niet in. Kan je hem net zo goed niet gebruiken.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door john1968_
> 
> Ja dat snap ik. Maar daarmee stel je je equalizer toch niet in. Kan je hem net zo goed niet gebruiken.



Beste John, lifesound heeft gelijk , luisteren is de boodschap  :Wink: 
Daarmee stel je je EQ in !
Of heb je het over monitoring waar je de feedback er wil uithalen ??
sis

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door john1968_
> 
> Ja dat snap ik. Maar daarmee stel je je equalizer toch niet in. Kan je hem net zo goed niet gebruiken.



Wat bedoel je dan met instellen. Of wij wat standaards voor jou hebben?
Ik heb die niet voor jou omdat elke ruimte anders is, dus anders klinkt. Moet ik toch echt mijn oortjes voor gebruiken om te luisteren. En de fader bedien je natuurlijk met je handen  :Big Grin: 

Ik zou zeggen, doe je test-CD in een speler (staat er pink noise op) en ga aan de slag met het belangrijkste gereedschap van de geluidstechneut, je oren.

----------


## john1968

Ok ik heb een test cd met pink noise en dan goed luisteren. Maar waar moet je dan op letten? Wat is het doel en nut van een equalizer?

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Ik zou zeggen, doe je test-CD in een speler (staat er pink noise op) en ga aan de slag met het belangrijkste gereedschap van de geluidstechneut, je oren.



nu wil jij ons toch niet wijsmaken dat jij een systeem inregeld op het gehoor dmv pink noise?
Of begrijp ik het fout?

----------


## john1968

Ik snap ook al niet wat hij bedoeld[?]

----------


## DJEM

1 zet alle bass, mid en high regeling op het mengpaneel op 0
2 Zet alle schuiven op de equalizer op 0 
3 Gooi cd erin en luister naar wat je hoort... Staan de ramen teveel te trillen.. bass lager. Knappen je oren er bijna uit, hoge tonen hoger. En zo ga je net zolang prutsen dat jij vindt dat de accoustic van de ruimte goed is.

Vervolgens de rest van de avond afblijven. Met mengpaneel kun je evt bij sturen als het moet.

PS vaak weet je soms wel bepaalde eigenschappen van je systeem, ik weet dat de mijne altijd iets teveel hoog geeft en in het lage bas wat te weinig.. Dat zijn standaard instellingen van mij

----------


## Iko

Das wel een heel erg habbibabbie manier... Misschien doen je dat zo met je dapsetje... 

Ramen trillen bijna altijd.. Je kan hoogstens je banden afgaan zoeken naar de freq. waar ze nog meer gaan trille en die iets terug trekken.

Als het heel schel klinkt, moet je vaak tussen de 2khz en de 4khz gaan zoeken naar freq's die erg pijnlijk zijn en die kan je er dan 2-3 db uittrekke. Niet te veel want dan valt je spraak weg...

Wat je aan roze ruis kan horen snap ik niet echt eigelijk? Je kan t meten maar echt horen.. Zou ik toch liever cdtje opzetten die je goed kent..

Greetzz Iko

----------


## AJB

Ruis gebruik je toch alleen bij echt freq.analizers ? Knap dat jij kun horen welke frequenties zachter zijn als ze ALLEMAAL even hard worden uitgestuurd...

Ik ken technici die aan de hand van een toon precies kunnen vertellen welke frequentie ze boosten/wegtrekken. Vooral bij monitortechnici is dit handig... Anders moet je gewoon doen wat men al zegt; luisteren/proberen etc.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

ideetje: koop een hoofdtelefoon die jij lekker vind klinken (ik houd bijvoorbeeld erg veel van de HD25-1 van Sennheiser. Pak een cdtje met muziek die je leuk vind en waar je iets aan kan horen (dus fatsoenlijke pop, geen dance). Probeer nu met je EQ de klank van je hoofdtelefoon te evenaren.





> citaat:En zo ga je net zolang prutsen dat jij vindt dat de accoustic van de ruimte goed is.



De akoestiek van een ruimte pas je aan met doeken, schermen, hamers, shovels etc. Niet met een EQ, hiermee pas je je systeem aan aan de ruimte.

----------


## DJEM

Had misschien ietwat duidelijker moeten zijn, ik heb tijden in een overblijf lokaal gedraait van een ouwe school, daar hadden ze metalen raam frames.... Ramellen dat die frames konden!

En Daan: 
"Alles wat schuift doen we naar boven, alles wat draait naar rechts" Lijkt mij niet van toepassing in dit geval :Wink:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik kan me herinneren dat er hier eens een linkje heeft gestaan naar een progje die feedback genereerde en die je dan doormiddel van een eq op het scherm moest elimineren in zo min mogelijk pogingen. Als ik me niet vergis kwam deze bij Mac vandaan, maar dat weet ik niet zeker. is mischien ook wel eens leuk voor de om met de eq om te leren gaan

----------


## DJ.T

Dat progje was een leuk geintje maar alleen met erg goede speakers en een goede geluidskaart.
Anders is het niet leuk, niet eens het proberen waard.
Hiermee leer je om snel te handelen bij Feedback maar niet om je PA optimaal te laten klinken!

----------


## xsystems

heb nog wel een frequentie progje, hij geeft een toon, daarna klikken welke hoogte het is, handig om dat goed te kunnen horen als je je eq optimaalk wil gebruiken

----------


## denkomieken

nu moeten jullie me toch iets duidelijk maken. dus een equalizer dient om alles equal te maken of in het nederlands gelijk te maken. Wat gelijk maken? wel je frequentieband en dan wel weergegeven door je luidsprekers. vb een set heeft veel hoog dan is het niet meer gelijk qua freguentie niveau met de rest van je frequentieband dus hoog laat je zakken op je equalizer. dus kun je je luidsprekers met analyzer en equalizer afregelen zodat je set bijna alle frequenties gelijk weergeeft plus minus hé. 

dus nu heb je je set afgeregeld datje geen frequentiedip hebt en dan kom je in een lokaal en ga je dit al verknallen door te zitten prutsen zodat je speakers in dat lokaal mooi klinkt.

graag een woordje uitleg.

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> nu wil jij ons toch niet wijsmaken dat jij een systeem inregeld op het gehoor dmv pink noise? Of begrijp ik het fout?







> citaat:nu moeten jullie me toch iets duidelijk maken. dus een equalizer dient om alles equal te maken of in het nederlands gelijk te maken. Wat gelijk maken? wel je frequentieband en dan wel weergegeven door je luidsprekers. vb een set heeft veel hoog dan is het niet meer gelijk qua freguentie niveau met de rest van je frequentieband dus hoog laat je zakken op je equalizer. dus kun je je luidsprekers met analyzer en equalizer afregelen zodat je set bijna alle frequenties gelijk weergeeft plus minus hé.



De basis van ruimte equalizen is om hetzelfde geluid uit je systeem te krijgen als wat je erin stopt gebaseerd op de ruimte d.m.v. je equalizer. Als je er pink noise instopt (wat een nette horizontale frequentielijn laat horen en zien) en het er ook zo weer uit komt dan heb je je equalizer afgesteld op de ruimte waar je staat. Volgens mij is dit de basis van het instellen van een equalizer. Dat je daarna gaat schuiven met frequenties om je sound aan te passen is twee.

Kan het natuurlijk fout hebben en als dat zo is dan zou ik graag de juiste uitleg willen horen/weten.

----------


## DJEM

Tja ik heb mijn eigen test cd gemaakt in de tijd en ik regel het daarmee goed af vind ik, beter dan sommige collega's... en dan vinden ze ook nog een snotneus als je daar wat van zegt.

----------


## lifesound

vasco .... daarmee heb je dus nog niet geantwoord op mijn vraag: Regel jij het systeem in op het gehoor dmv pink noise?

----------


## AJB

Op het gehoor is da eenvoudigweg niet mogelijk hè...

----------


## Staaf

Ik plaats gewoon een microfoon een eindje voor de speakers, voer het volume vervolgens op tot er een frequentie begint te feedbacken.  Deze frequentie trek ik dan lager.  Deze handeling herhaal ik tot ik echt teveel moet gaan wegtrekken (niet het aantal kanalen, maar de DB's)
Als ik hier een bevredigend resultaat mee gekregen heb, ga ik nog een beetje naar m'n eigen smaak de klank aanpassen.

Let wel, dit werkt alleen goed bij gebruik van een goede MIC (ik gebruik SM58) en bij gebruik van een deftige EQ ( Ikzelf 2x 31 bands ).  Bij een 6-bands eq moet je echt al een te grote frequentieband manipuleren, en komt dit niet goed.

----------


## lifesound

hmmm .... dit is dus niet de manier om een systeem in te regelen....

Met pink noise werkt het enkel met een GOEDE micro & analyser en een hoop interpretatie.
Met een CD werkt het enkel als je het nummer héél goed kent.

Hoe doe ik het?
Ik begin met een CD (inderdaad dus een nummer waarvan je weet wat er zoal inzit...)
Dan prik ik een zangmicro in de tafel en hoor wat het hiermee geeft.
Blijft er natuurlijk op neerkomen dat je moet LUISTEREN.

Dat is dan ook de manier waarop de meeste firma's zonder budget voor een dure meetmicro en analyser het doen.

----------


## denkomieken

> citaat:Ik plaats gewoon een microfoon een eindje voor de speakers, voer het volume vervolgens op tot er een frequentie begint te feedbacken. Deze frequentie trek ik dan lager. Deze handeling herhaal ik tot ik echt teveel moet gaan wegtrekken (niet het aantal kanalen, maar de DB's)
> Als ik hier een bevredigend resultaat mee gekregen heb, ga ik nog een beetje naar m'n eigen smaak de klank aanpassen.
> 
> Let wel, dit werkt alleen goed bij gebruik van *een goede MIC (ik gebruik SM58)*.



Een goede mic ja die is inderdaad niet slecht maar niet echt lineair ook he. De Sm 58 heeft een 5db piek op de 5KHz een 2de mindere piek op de 10KHz. Daarbij komt nog eens kijken dat deze mic max tot 15Khz gaat en het laag gaat af op 120Hz. Een meetmicrofoon zou wel geschikter zijn denk ik zo. Als je het op jou manier doet hé.

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> vasco .... daarmee heb je dus nog niet geantwoord op mijn vraag: Regel jij het systeem in op het gehoor dmv pink noise?



Sorry Lifesound, een analyzer en een meetmic helpen mij hierbij [:I]

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Staaf_
> 
> Ik plaats gewoon een microfoon een eindje voor de speakers, voer het volume vervolgens op tot er een frequentie begint te feedbacken.  Deze frequentie trek ik dan lager.  Deze handeling herhaal ik tot ik echt teveel moet gaan wegtrekken (niet het aantal kanalen, maar de DB's)
> Als ik hier een bevredigend resultaat mee gekregen heb, ga ik nog een beetje naar m'n eigen smaak de klank aanpassen.
> 
> Let wel, dit werkt alleen goed bij gebruik van een goede MIC (ik gebruik SM58) en bij gebruik van een deftige EQ ( Ikzelf 2x 31 bands ).  Bij een 6-bands eq moet je echt al een te grote frequentieband manipuleren, en komt dit niet goed.



Laat je ook iemand in de mic praten of laat je hem alleen liggen?
Soms wordt een feedback frequentie eerder getriggert als er in gepraat wordt, is dus makkelijker op te sporen dan.
Gewoon iemand een klein verhaaltje laten vertellen en je hebt de grootste feedback frequenties er wel uit.
Maar ik dacht dat er toch iets anders werd bedoeld met Equalizer instellen of niet?
Dit is dacht ik niet het enige wat je er mee doet, of jullie wel?
De sound is in elke ruimte anders en die pas je dus aan zodat het klinkt zoals jij wilt dat het klinkt.

----------


## Staaf

De methode die ik aanhaal gebruik ik enkel om het systeem grof in te regelen.  Ik ga ervan uit dat als er van een bepaalde frequentie 'teveel' weergegeven wordt door de speaker, deze dan ook meestal als eerste zal feedbacken.  Deze frequentie 'piek' is zo gemakkelijk te dedecteren en te reduceren.  
Blijft natuurlijk het feit dat men rekening moet houden met de frequency response van de Mic, en dat ik deze methode slecht gebruik om het systeem grof in te regelen.
De reden dat ik de SM58 gebruik als Mic is omdat we deze mic ook meestal als zangmicrofoon neerzetten.

----------


## xsystems

denkomieken: ik weet niet of je het begrijpt maar zal even breed een uitleg geven over het nut van een EQ, denk dat er hier teveel word gepraat over het gebruik hiervan:

Een geluidsset geeft nooit over de frequenieband 20-20.000 HZ elke toon hetzelfde weer (kwa volume). Er zitten een aantal pieken in en een aantal dalen (60 HZ kan bij je set bijvoorbeeld harder zijn dan 100 HZ)met een EQ kan je deze verminderen of juist opvoeren zodat je systeem alle tonen mooi weergeeft. Hiervoor word meestal een analiser en een meetmicorofoon gebruikt. Je stuurt een zogenaamd "pink noise" uit (deze geeft alle frequenties tegelijk weer), hierna kijk je op je analiser of er pieken inzitten, deze verminder je, zitten er dalen in voer je ze wat op.

Ten tweede gebruik je hem om je set aan te passen op de akoestiek van de ruimte. In een kleine zaal kan het bijvoorbeeld zijn dat je een staande golf krijgt bij een bepaalde frequentie, deze verminder je met 3 db totdat je set op elke toon weer hetzelfde weergeeft (hierbij word tevens de analiser gebruikt).

Je moet dus in iedere ruimte waar je komt je EQ opnieuw instellen om er een optimaal geluid uit te krijgen. Het nut ervan is dus: het verhogen van de geluidskwaliteit.


Nu is het te lastig om een heel verhaal over staande golven, feedback enz uit te gaan leggen op een forum. Hiervoor kan je beter wat boeken lezen, GOOGELEN of een cursis volgen. Geluid is niet zo makkelijk als het lijkt..... en dat geld voor een EQ goed gebruiken ook.

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vasco_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> ...



Dacht ik al.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Barthezz80

ik probeer zelf altijd equalizers te mijden!
ik 'zoek' of 'maak' altijd boxen met een regelmatig frequentieverloop waardoor ik bijna geen klankregeling nodig heb, behalve dan de bas/mid/hoog knopjes op m'n mengpaneel die ik nog een beetje kan draaien (zolang de afstellingen op m'n actieve crossover maar goed staan!)

grt,

Bart

----------


## Iko

Tja, resonantie van een zaal zal je toch beetje kunnen tegen gaan met een eq.. Kan je systeem nog zo rechtzijn als wat.. Als ik met Funktion-One weg ben wordt er bijna niks met EQ gedaan, alleen in het laag wat en worden de verschillende niveau's van de componenten in de kasten zelf hier en daar wat veranderd. (1-2db).

Greetzz Iko

----------


## denkomieken

@xsystems. 

Ik snap alles wat je wil zeggen het was eigenlijk gewoon om een beetje de conversatie op gang te brengen. Studeer zelf geluidstechniek dus no problems over dit onderwerp alleen het verhaal met staande golven wegwerken met eq heb ik toch mijn twijfels over.Misschien een beetje meer uitleg. Toch bedankt in ieder geval.

grtz

----------


## Upgrading your system

@ DJT: Ja, idd daar heb je gelijk in, alleen is het wel zo dat als je zulke vragen gaat stellen over een eq als John, je weinig van eq's af weet. 

Het is dan best heel handig om een beetje met de frequenties van de eq vertrouwd te raken. En daar is deze feedbackgenerator wel handig voor, buiten dat je idd ook leert om een feedback frequentie isoleren en te reduceren( waar john mischien ook wel eens gebruik van maakt) Maar, het was maar een idee. Natuurlijk zijn een goed paar oren het beste gereedschap van een geluidsman :Big Grin:

----------


## eddy56

Ik gebruik geen analyzer, gewoon een cdtje opzetten met lekkere muziek bv. vitesse met rosalyn en dan een lekker sound opzoeken. mic voor speakers zetten heb ik nog nooit gedaan, en zie nut opzich ook niet zo, omdat hij eerder op de monitor zal gaan rond zingen als op de p.a. en als ie zingt. gewoon effe zoeken. hebt hem er meestal zo uit.





> citaat:
> xsystems
> heb nog wel een frequentie progje, hij geeft een toon, daarna klikken welke hoogte het is, handig om dat goed te kunnen horen als je je eq optimaalk wil gebruiken



kun je dit programma online zetten, of opsturen naar mijn email[?] wil het wel eens bekijken.

verder wou ik vragen, wat voor nr gebruikt iedereen om te soundchecken[?]

Greetz Eddy

----------


## DJ.T

Nummer om te soundchecken is volgens mij al eens behandeld.
Programma staat hier al een aantal keer op het forum, zoek gewoon eens op feedback prog oid.
Natuurlijk heb je hem zo als hij begint te zingen maar je fluit van te voren toch wel even uit?

----------


## eddy56

oeps[8D] vergeten op te zoeken, zal ik even doen. 
wij fluiten niet uit, soms als hij met de soundcheck tegen het randje zit, effe doordouwen en zoeken, maar mij baas noemt ook zo de fequentie als ie een fluit hoort, das dus makkelijk. :Smile: 

Greetz Eddy

----------


## lifesound

als je moet uitfluiten tot het niet meer fluit kan je misschien maar beter bij de bakker gaan werken....
Een monitor moet goed klinken, en dan kan je eventueel sommige frequenties wat afzwakken ... Maar als het blijft fluiten, stiller zetten!

----------


## john1968

Er is dus geen speciale methode voor als ik zo alle reacties lees.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door john1968_
> 
> Er is dus geen speciale methode voor als ik zo alle reacties lees.



neen, eigelijk niet !
sis

----------


## denkomieken

Dat is eigenlijk logisch he. Iedere mens is anders. De ene hoor zo de andere hoort niet meer :Big Grin: . Zie oorcheck topic.

Equalizer instellen is dan ook persoonlijk denk ik net zoals hoe je een mix maakt. De ene fadert en de andere gaint :Smile: 

mvg

----------


## eddy56

Goed gezegt denkomieken :Smile: 

Maakt opzich niet uit hoe je het doet, als je het maar goed doet en geen klachten krijgt. 

ikzelf heb het voordeel gehad in de leer te zijn geweest bij een goeie mixer, die heeft mij laten horen hoe het moet zijn. Die sound zit in mijn kop, en zal dus op een avond zeker niet rusten voor ik die sound weer heb gevonden. Meestal staat ie er nu ook na het 2e nr op :Big Grin: 

Greetz Eddy

----------


## NiekR

Weten we allemaal nog wat Equalizer betekent?????

Goed zo, vrij vertaald komt het er op neer dat je 'alles gelijkmaakt' (equal...).
Dus als je vind dat jouw PA ergens een 'afwijking' heeft, kun je deze d.m.v. een Equalizer bijstellen.
Voor elke afwijking is er wel een oplossing. Maar daar hoef ik denk ik niet meer op in te gaan, heb er hier al veel over gelezen...

Ook kun je bijvoorbeeld met een vast nummer (ikzelf gebruik altijd Toto-Africa, lekker nummer voor laag; zit eigenlijk alles wel zo'n beetje in) de PA op elke locatie goed afregelen.

Ik zeg altijd maar: Elke zaal is een ander verhaal! (&lt;--zelf uitgevonden, ook het rijmpje  :Wink:  )

Groet,

Niek

----------


## Gast1401081

niet van mij, maar was een gimmiock van iemand anders , ik kijk wel ff of ik m kan vinden..


edit : 
http://www.********.nl/mp3/FeedbackTrainer.exe 

mazzels

----------


## sparky

> citaat:en zal dus op een avond zeker niet rusten voor ik die sound weer heb gevonden. Meestal staat ie er nu ook na het 2e nr op



Dan wens ik jou, goede acts, de juiste spullen, een goede mentale en fysieke gezondheid en goedklinkende zalen toe, keer op keer. Ik heb me redelijk vaak neer moeten leggen bij de realiteit dat het die avond niet beter gaat kunnen klinken dan dat het op dat moment doet. Niet alles is mogelijk met knopjes alleen...

Wat het "equal" betreft, ik weet niet of het altijd goed is om een volkomen recht systeem te hebben. Zo is me opgevallen dat ik vrij vaak een redelijk brede band rond de 500Hz min of meer omlaag haal(bij op gehoor inregelen), misschien een afwijking van ondergetekende? Of misschien komik te veel zaaltjes/systemen tegen die blubberen in die regionen.

----------


## eddy56

> citaat:-sparky- Dan wens ik jou, goede acts, de juiste spullen, een goede mentale en fysieke gezondheid en goedklinkende zalen toe, keer op keer. Ik heb me redelijk vaak neer moeten leggen bij de realiteit dat het die avond niet beter gaat kunnen klinken dan dat het op dat moment doet. Niet alles is mogelijk met knopjes alleen...



wil jij zeggen, dat je erbij gaat zitten als het niet wil na 1 set?
tuurlijk kan het een avond zijn dat het niet wil, maar dan ga je toch zoeken?.

en misschien is niet alles mogelijk met knopjes, maar wel een heleboel, dat weet ik wel.

maar goed back on topic zou ik zegge :Smile:

----------


## NiekR

Tuurlijk gebruik je een equalizer ook voor het aanpassen van je systeem aan een bepaalde zaal/omgeving!
Maar als je weet dat je systeem een dipje heeft in een bepaald freq. gebied kun je dit met de equalizer rechttrekken (vandaar het equal).
Je begint dan namelijk neutraal in elke zaal (je hoeft dan niet eerst het systeem onderling op elkaar af te stellen).
En daar is volgens mij een equalizer voor het grootste deel voor bedoeld. Voor een andere zaal kun je namlijk ook de toonregeling op het mengpaneel gebruiken.. :Wink: 
Groet,

Niek

----------


## jans

Gebruik mijn EQ om de set te kleuren en om snel een bevredigend geluid te krijgen. Als ik tijd heb, afhangkelijk van de klus, dan werk ik tegenwoordig steeds meer met een parametrische EQ. Vooral als je een breder gebied moet bewerken werkt dit prettiger en met minder faseverschuivingen.

----------


## sparky

> citaat:_Geplaatst door eddy56_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:-sparky- Dan wens ik jou, goede acts, de juiste spullen, een goede mentale en fysieke gezondheid en goedklinkende zalen toe, keer op keer. Ik heb me redelijk vaak neer moeten leggen bij de realiteit dat het die avond niet beter gaat kunnen klinken dan dat het op dat moment doet. Niet alles is mogelijk met knopjes alleen...
> ...



Wat ik wil zeggen is dat ik er bijvoorbeeld erg weinig aan kan doen dat de toms niet goed te horen zijn en al helemaal geen body hebben als ik in een zaal kom waar je maar 8 kanaaltjes tot je beschikking hebt......

Dat je de mix toch niet zo strak in elkaar gemixt krijgt als gebruikelijk omdat je een uur daarvoor uit een autowrak bent komen kruipen...

Dat iemand een gitarist met een el-cheapo gitaar, budget-combootje en een distortionpedaaltje niet kan laten klinken als iemand met een dikke set-up....

Dat je niet kunt verhelpen dat het geluid toch "wat wazig" blijft als je een metalband in een tot podium omgebouwde kerk mixt, mixpositie achterin de zaal.....


...en zo kan ik echt nog wel even doorgaan met voorbeelden die ik daadwerkelijk aan het handje heb gehad.


Dat heeft geen reet met opgeven te maken maar alles met _weten_ wat er aan de hand is en wat je daar niet aan kunt doen, zodat je je vervolgens kan concentreren op dingen waar je _wel_ wat aan kunt doen....

----------


## eddy56

dan mag ik dus van geluk spreken, weinig last van. al weet ik hoe kl**te het in een kerk mixt.

verder begrijp ik je standpunt.

maar als ik maar 8 kan. tot mijn beschikking heb, en moet er min 14 hebben, dan maak ik vrolijk rechtsomkeerd[^].





> citaatat heeft geen reet met opgeven te maken maar alles met weten wat er aan de hand is en wat je daar niet aan kunt doen, zodat je je vervolgens kan concentreren op dingen waar je wel wat aan kunt doen....



Daar heb je helemaal gelijk in :Big Grin: 

Greetz Eddy

----------


## sparky

> citaat:_Geplaatst door eddy56_
> 
> 
> maar als ik maar 8 kan. tot mijn beschikking heb, en moet er min 14 hebben, dan maak ik vrolijk rechtsomkeerd[^].



Beetje lastig als je met een band ergens in europa rondzwerft en je op locatie slaapt  :Big Grin:

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door eddy56_
> 
> 
> 
> maar als ik maar 8 kan. tot mijn beschikking heb, en moet er min 14 hebben, dan maak ik vrolijk rechtsomkeerd[^].



als je bandje om wat voor reden wel er voor kiest om te gaan spelen zal je toch wat moeten :Smile: 
ben je supportact met een dwarse hoofdact heb je pech[V]

----------


## soundcheck

citaat:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Geplaatst door eddy56


maar als ik maar 8 kan. tot mijn beschikking heb, en moet er min 14 hebben, dan maak ik vrolijk rechtsomkeerd.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Beetje lastig als je met een band ergens in europa rondzwerft en je op locatie slaapt 


Is een Tech. Rider sturen misschien een idee[?][?] voordat je gaat touren.

----------


## som

rider sturen is goed :Smile: 
helaas doen niet alle zalen er wat mee[V]

----------


## NiekR

> citaat:[i]
> Wat het "equal" betreft, ik weet niet of het altijd goed is om een volkomen recht systeem te hebben. Zo is me opgevallen dat ik vrij vaak een redelijk brede band rond de 500Hz min of meer omlaag haal(bij op gehoor inregelen), misschien een afwijking van ondergetekende? Of misschien komik te veel zaaltjes/systemen tegen die blubberen in die regionen.



Een systeem inregelen op een zaal doe ik altijd met het nummer Toto-Africa (live). Hier zitten veel essentiele knelpunten in die je dan met behulp van je EQ kunt aanpassen aan de zaal.
Voorbeeld: bassdrum en toms, percussie-instrumenten, vocals, etc...

En okee, ik kan me voorstellen dat niet elke zaal perfect is, maar als je van tevoren je eisen ('techniekbrief') duidelijk maakt aan de zaal waar je naartoe gaat is er toch geen probleem?
Uiteraard moet je dan niet aankomen met extreme eisen (als een 4-weg actieve Turbosound PA met Midas 34 kanalen zaaltafel), want dat lukt echt niet (dat kun je je vantevoren ook wel bedenken).
Een internationele zaal heeft toch echt wel minimaal 24 kanalen. Panelen met 8 kanalen zul je misschien in cafe's en dergelijke gelegenheden aantreffen!

Conclusie: Geef van tevoren gewoon duidelijk aan (via de techniekbrief) wat je nodig hebt of wat je zelf meeneemt. Laat de betreffende zaal dit ondertekenen en terugsturen. Als er dan toch nog gebreken zijn; schadevergoeding eisen of gewoon niet spelen (maar wel gewoon betaald krijgen). Als een zaal dit van tevoren weet zorgen ze er echt wel voor dat alles in orde is!
Mvg,

Niek

----------


## sparky

Precies wat Som zegt, tuurlijk doet het boekingskantoor riders de deur uit. En de beslissing om wel of niet te spelen ligt nooit bij de geluidstech.

----------

